# Hello There Everyone!



## beach (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi to all I am Roberto!
As suggested from many people I come here to listen and to make listen something...

Hope all will go fine.

Best,
Roberto
:wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 4, 2005)

Eyy Roberto,

Welcome to V.I.! Enjoy!

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Roberto and welcome to VI! :D


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 6, 2005)

welcome, cant wait to hear some music from you! :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi there Roberto,

Welcome onboard!


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 6, 2005)

welcome roberto!

hope you have a nice time!


cya later,

Thomas


----------

